# New acquisitions from pof



## troy (Feb 26, 2016)

Hung sheng eagle x sandy, gonna bloom in 10 years lol..






Godefroyae x leucochilum










Benkai x leucochilum


----------



## troy (Feb 26, 2016)

Bellatulum x anitum





S gratrix x hangianum


----------



## gego (Feb 26, 2016)

You got them yesterday? Pretty fast in potting. I got mine yesterday but will pot them tomorrow.

Yours look really healthy.


----------



## gego (Feb 26, 2016)

What are those tiny brown stuff (media) on your sandy hybrid?


----------



## troy (Feb 26, 2016)

The leftover shards of a fern block, I put pieces of fern blocks in all my new ones, I got those today, he missed a few multis I ordered that were blooming size, I did order them 1 day after my initial order oh well matt has great plants, I got some from him last year


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2016)

Size B? Good luck.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice! Bella x anitum will be a stunner, hope you get a good one..


----------



## troy (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks!! Well eric, I've potted up good, use ro water, inocucor, kelp max & cal mag, my humidity is up, and have cut my lighting by over half so if they don't take off, I've gotta say it's not from me, I also fertilize at such low levels, plants have to search for it


----------



## abax (Feb 26, 2016)

May you have many happy years to care for the lil 'uns
and a big reward at blooming.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice pick ups and they're off to a good start.


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks, I know it's gonna be a long ride.... lol..


----------



## Wendy (Feb 27, 2016)

Small but very healthy. :clap: Post a photo of them again a year from now. I bet you'll be surprised at how much they've grown.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 27, 2016)

troy said:


> Thanks!! I also fertilize at such low levels, plants have to search for it



Remember fresh sterile media has not much residual of nutrients. Don't stare the babies. :sob:


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2016)

How long does it take for them to reestablish? I watered them with inocucor and foliar sprayed w/ seaweed solution


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 27, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## gonewild (Feb 27, 2016)

troy said:


> How long does it take for them to reestablish? I watered them with inocucor and foliar sprayed w/ seaweed solution



Length of time for media to mature completely depends on your environment.
The little plants need nutrients to grow. Seedlings grow because they have nutrients not because they need to go search for them.


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2016)

Ok, I'll fertilize at 1/4 strength 16-16-16


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2016)

How were the roots? That was the problem with the big order we did.


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2016)

Not very good On the small ones


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2016)

Eric, How many survived and what size were they?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2016)

One/20! A's and B's.


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2016)

Eric 1 survived out of 20?


----------



## gego (Feb 28, 2016)

Troy, I have 4 B's and 3 C's. The B's do not have as good roots as the C's. I will just water them with root hormones for now and place them in a shade with high humidity. All my phals did not arrive. 

I have one anitum and randsii in B's. This is going to be a long ride. We'll see.

I also picked up a cheap C size roth that I'm going to use to study their culture. 

I'm going back tomorrow and look for some good bargain. I need more plants to experiment with.


----------



## troy (Feb 28, 2016)

He had a multi at his booth in bloom, I was thinking about getting. I ordered an anitum x sandy c size, he didn't bring it. A good randsii grows pretty fast


----------

